# How-to coffee videos



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi all, I have decided to make and post some videos, showing my workflow, regarding various coffee making techniques.

I've already posted a video of flat white done with Rancilio Silvia, but I would like to aggregate these in a one thread. I will be adding more as I get time to create them. Thanks!

The first one is making a flat white at home, using Rancilio Silvia with PID and the Kinu M68 grinder:


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks for posting that up @Stanic. Really precise work flow there, and I'm loving that grinder! Looking forward to more vids.....


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Great







I really enjoyed your first vid!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

This video shows making a flat white in a commercial setting - made it today during dialing-in, notice the difference in how much shorter it takes to froth milk in the same sized jug (12 seconds on Linea vs. 27 with Silvia). Of course normally I would prepare the milk during coffee extraction.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm coming round for coffee!!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

MildredM said:


> I'm coming round for coffee!!


I'm warming your cup!


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

nice videos, enjoyed watching them.

now let's have one just for espresso, with distribution and so on


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks Stanic - great vid!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

greymda said:


> nice videos, enjoyed watching them.
> 
> now let's have one just for espresso, with distribution and so on


I'll do when I'll have time, but you can also see the distribution in the first video, stirring the grinds in the portafilter with a whisker, with OE Ipanema dosing cylinder on top, in the second video it was not necessary due to the fluffy grinds produced by the Fiorenzato, all I did was levelling the coffee with few taps on the portafilter


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Quality production work, well done.


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks Stanic

Nice barista and video editing skills! Looking forward to more.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Great stuff. Need to see how the foaming on the same wand compares on a classic. I have a Rhino jug though. How much did you steam there and what's that fancy thermometer? Btw.. I though milk needed getting up to 60ish and you finished at 50 if I saw correctly?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

destiny said:


> Great stuff. Need to see how the foaming on the same wand compares on a classic. I have a Rhino jug though. How much did you steam there and what's that fancy thermometer? Btw.. I though milk needed getting up to 60ish and you finished at 50 if I saw correctly?


Thanks!

Frothing at home with Silvia is done with a Motta 350 ml pitcher, with Linea at work I use the Rhinowares 360 ml pro pitcher. The thermometer is Thermopop, seems like a quality product to me. I tend to finish frothing at 50 degrees for flat white and latte and at 55 degrees for cappucino (together with more air-sucking at the beginning and there is also no latte art, to get that nice cap of foam on top), the temperature continues to rise a bit after that. I really hate the taste of scalded milk..yuk. Finishing at 50-55, it usually gets very sweet.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Stanic - why is your smart phone and an app included in the first vid?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

kennyboy993 said:


> Stanic - why is your smart phone and an app included in the first vid?


It shows the meBarista app, controlling the meCofee PID, you can see the temperature of the Silvia's boiler overshooting the set 128 degrees by 10 deg. when set to steam. Still better than the original 150 I guess :-D

Also visible is a temperature graph showing all fluctuations as well as the set brew temp of 104 degrees.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

so, the studio Stanic is open again









here is my take on Chemex:


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

That's another great video and awesome editing skills. Keep them coming please.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

good morning, let's make a syphon using the Graef 802 for a change


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I swear I am coming round for coffee









That was magic


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice clip . That's a strong brew ratio there







. With a siphon it needs to cool a lot to get the flavour out , so perhaps pre heating a cup is a bit superfluous ?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Nice clip . That's a strong brew ratio there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True but still not on the 'Hario recommended level' (10 g per cup so I'd have to grind 20 g) :-D

The coffee is very hot indeed but usually I take my cup upstairs and want to keep it hot a bit longer.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Siphon...great theatre and a real crowd pleaser!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Hello and please enjoy another one, this time making a drip using the Java Maestro metal dripper and Nicaragua longberry from Hasbean:


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

That was really lovely. Hearing the water being poured over so evenly was music to my ears, and I swear I could smell the coffee









I'm sure it could be a contender for 'slow radio' (this is a compliment, by the way). It's on R4, Broadcasting House, Sunday morning.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks a lot! It is always harder to do everything when filming  lots of stress

I've tried to include many close-ups and macro (1:1) shots in this one, it brings lot of issues such as shake, chromatic aberration, focus breathing etc., but also provides good coffee porn..I hope 

A side question - has anyone used this Nicaragua for espresso? I've wasted lot of it while dialing in and seems like I'm hitting limits of my knowledge / equipment or it simply isn't good for espresso.


----------



## Atpinhos (Apr 23, 2017)

Many thanks!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

After the delivery of the support tripod directly from Ross, I was finally able to create another video, this time of making an espresso with the Portaspresso Rossa PG Air and the Kinu M68 grinder. It is actually a 30g ristretto using 20g of coffee I've got in Ljubljana, Slovenia. This was by far the most challenging video to create, took more than 4 hours of shooting and 2 hours of editing..but what you gonna do when you have time, right?









Enjoy


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Hello again, to immortalise my soon-to-be in new hands Rancilio Silvia, I've made a video, documenting the upgrades and slight modifications, making a flat white and cleaning routines. Enjoy


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

as usual, very nice!

what's your next machine?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

greymda said:


> as usual, very nice!
> 
> what's your next machine?


I'm now going to give the Portaspresso a good spin, planning to get a stovetop steamer and be happy, and save towards a lever..should be a spring one 

Wonder about the Londinium compact, what it'll be


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

i just went 2 days ago the heat exchanger path. still learning the cooling flush ))


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I would probably go crazy with a HX machine, obsessing about the temperature :-D

The Portaspresso is dead simple and effective once you nail the workflow..especially getting the tamping right, not to spill coffee from the basket when turning it upside down


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

exactly this. after a PIDed machine, working on a HX without Erics thermometer seems to be nightmare. a nightmare i've payed with my money


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

greymda said:


> exactly this. after a PIDed machine, working on a HX without Erics thermometer seems to be nightmare. a nightmare i've payed with my money


What machine do you have greymda?


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

@kennyboy993 La Scala Butterfly HX


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

greymda said:


> @kennyboy993 La Scala Butterfly HX


Looks a great machine, just googled it. Apologies though - I don't know much about cooling flush on that HX


----------

